# The Blue Cross supports The Kennel Club



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

From Dog Genetic health

The Blue Cross 
For some considerable time the Kennel Club, with the veterinary profession, has been working towards eliminating the problems of inherited disease and physical defects in dogs. The Blue Cross fully supports their work, and finds it disappointing that such a programme as this should reflect so little understanding of the progress which has been made.


----------

